# Faroese fishing vessels 1960s/70s



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone able to provide names for the following Faroese fishing vsls seen around Shetland mid 60s to mid 70s:
FD 24, FD 274, FD 295, FD 373, FD 467
KG 451, KG 650
TG 195, TG 204, TG 414, TG 630

Many thanks
John


----------

